# Anyone sell horn bodies?



## BloodBath (Jan 23, 2011)

I know ID sells theirs at 90 a pop...wondering if there are any other manufacturers out there that are worth looking at at all?


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

I know speaksr works mentioned selling the old fiberglass lenses themselves for i think 300.
i myself have a extra set of the older rotomount horn lenses that i no longer need and im trying to get a hundred for both(horns only) or 150 for both lenses and some mystery screw on titanium 1" hlcds... (the horns have the threaded ring glued on but will accept 3" stud center bolt on driverst to if you cut the plastic rings off )


----------



## BloodBath (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you have any pics of them by chance? Might be just what Im looking for.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a set of cut mini-bodies... they happen to have drivers attached though.. lol.. 















(in my FS thread)


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I have a set of cut mini-bodies... they happen to have drivers attached though.. lol.. (in my FS thread)





I would've jump on those when you first posted them, but after some research ID recommends a crossover point of 1500hz. Which was too high for what I'm trying to do (1k hz). Where did you have them crossed at?


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

here they are... they are the older ones so i believe there is a better angle part in existance... but i dont think eric even sells the roto mounts seperate... atleast he wouldnt for me and i even bought the old glass ones from him in the 90's... I DID THO cut the end of one of them for fitment... i cut around a half inch or so... you can see in the middle pic


----------



## BloodBath (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice dude. Yea ygpm.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

BloodBath said:


> I know ID sells theirs at 90 a pop...wondering if there are any other manufacturers out there that are worth looking at at all?


The best and most affordable waveguides that I've listened to and measured are from QSC.

It will take some surgery to fit them in the car, but you can hack away at a waveguide quite liberally as long as you're willing to move the crossover point up.

For instance, the QSC waveguide that I measured today is good to about 1400hz, but if you're willing to move the crossover up an octave (2800hz) you can literally hack off 75% of the waveguide and it will still work.










The pic above shows my oblate spheroidal waveguide mold, which I built by hand in 2006, along with the QSC waveguide that you can buy for ten bucks. As you can see, the QSC is very similar, great construction, and cheap cheap cheap


----------



## BloodBath (Jan 23, 2011)

Not sure how well that crossover would work. Im running the RE XXX mids with these. Ive heard they can play higher relatively well, but Id like to keep at under 1500hz.

But Im wondering if I can make fiberglass molds of horn bodies and sell them now? lol.

Tough part would be molding the mounting component of the horn lens..


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

likemytunes said:


> here they are... they are the older ones so i believe there is a better angle part in existance... but i dont think eric even sells the roto mounts seperate... atleast he wouldnt for me and i even bought the old glass ones from him in the 90's... I DID THO cut the end of one of them for fitment... i cut around a half inch or so... you can see in the middle pic


Yep. I have two sets of horn bodies and one horn has a cracked roto mount. Luckily it's still usable but Eric won't sell just the mounts no matter how much you beg. Kinda crappy if you ask me.


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

I have an extra set of Rotomounts left over from a set of long gone horns.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

fredswain said:


> I have an extra set of Rotomounts left over from a set of long gone horns.


Thread mount or stud mount?.. the newer version with the flat reflector?
How much are looking to get for them?


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

I may just keep my big usd lenses for expirimenting if i can get a hold of the newer mounts


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

likemytunes said:


> Thread mount or stud mount?.. the newer version with the flat reflector?
> How much are looking to get for them?


I've had mine for about 15 years. There is no flat reflector in them. I have a pair that have thread mounts glued onto the rotomount and another set that have a metal threaded section that bolts onto the rotomount so either type of driver can be used. That pair I am keeping. I'm sure the threaded ring could be carefully removed or ground off from the others. I never really thought about how much I want for them as I never considered selling them or anyone wanting them for that matter. I'll have to think about that.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

W8 a minute.... I agree that not selling lenses alone.. or in sw case not even sellinh a replacement part is crappy... my first and all following conversations with id when i was hunting down a different horn was great... they will share any info and sell any partthus i hunted down an old set of id minis that will fit my big drivers and have those in now... i love the fact that they are almost out of site ... i just want the sound( hopefully for both seats) to be the best i can make.. and i will stare at big horn exits if i have to.. are you still running the usds?


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

fredswain said:


> I've had mine for about 15 years. There is no flat reflector in them. I have a pair that have thread mounts glued onto the rotomount and another set that have a metal threaded section that bolts onto the rotomount so either type of driver can be used. That pair I am keeping. I'm sure the threaded ring could be carefully removed or ground off from the others. I never really thought about how much I want for them as I never considered selling them or anyone wanting them for that matter. I'll have to think about that.


Ok.. thanks for letting me know... I have the same thing you do so maybe someone else could use your mounts.. i heard the newer reflector really helps so i may sell my horns and get a newer set.. i have the glued on ring too and have thought about cutting it off but for now i will use my old fiberglass ones if i put the usds back in until i get a newer roto reflector


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

fredswain said:


> I've had mine for about 15 years. There is no flat reflector in them. I have a pair that have thread mounts glued onto the rotomount and another set that have a metal threaded section that bolts onto the rotomount so either type of driver can be used. That pair I am keeping. I'm sure the threaded ring could be carefully removed or ground off from the others. I never really thought about how much I want for them as I never considered selling them or anyone wanting them for that matter. I'll have to think about that.


I would be interested in seeing and possibly purchasing those. Both of my sets have the metal adapter.


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

With the exception of the screw on mount itself, everything else is exactly the same. I have thought about filling in the throat to make a 90 by just using Bondo. That's what Matt used to do on the original ID's. I'll probably just use clay to test with. Then again since I know how to build molds and resin cast, I could always just make another set.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually thought about using some armstrong ab epoxy and trying that.. my friend has the newer agle mounts so i was just going to put mine on v blocks and pour some in.. it levels itself wonderfully... i was just afraid that would be too simple and not really work.. i dont think my ears are trained enough to do clay testing... maybe ill give it a try and just mimic the throat to match my friends


----------

